# Been busy in my snake room



## GeneticMorphs (Mar 10, 2009)

here are some updated pics of what i have been getting up to... enjoy



























This is my new changes made to my snake set up.



And now, i have added 5 new tubs for the rats.... 35 more tubs to go.



















Hope you like????


----------



## royalpythonlover (Jan 29, 2007)

I LOVE, I think I'll just move in your snake room please :flrt::lol2:


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

couple of questions

1. what do you keep in the end????
2. what rifle is that???
3. those tubs with the green lids do you rate them?????

looks good mate


----------



## GeneticMorphs (Mar 10, 2009)

louodge said:


> couple of questions
> 
> 1. what do you keep in the end????
> 2. what rifle is that???
> ...


 
1. A 12ft Retic Female
2. Just a air Rifle
3. I love them..... they are pay less tubs from Focus. Perfect for baby Boa's, Corns, Royals, etc.... keeps humidity and heat nicely.

:2thumb:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Bloody nice set up you got there. Are the rodents pets or livefoods?


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

looks god nice little neat setup. always so envious!


----------



## GeneticMorphs (Mar 10, 2009)

The rats are for food and also i supply fancy rats to pet shops and exchange them for large frozen rats or rabbits.

I dont and never do feed live.
All are humainly killed and frozen, then defrosted and fed.

Cheers for all the nice comments.
JP


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice setup GeneticMorphs, its not often you see such a tidy, practical and well organised reptile room as yours. You should be proud of yourself, I know I would!
Keep up the great work!


----------



## GeneticMorphs (Mar 10, 2009)

Oliver Dodds said:


> Very nice setup GeneticMorphs, its not often you see such a tidy, practical and well organised reptile room as yours. You should be proud of yourself, I know I would!
> Keep up the great work!


 
Thanks mate. I still have loads to do yet, and many more ideas to try out. but i am slowly getting there.


cheers


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

looks good the air rifle looks like a bsa airsporter underlever in the stock.


----------



## iangreentree (Nov 5, 2007)

very nice mate what size shed is it you have?:no1:


----------



## dinan (Jan 18, 2009)

very nice set up u have there nice n simple


----------



## badboyboas (Feb 23, 2009)

wicked snake room m8 love how you have dun it looks well good


----------



## Wobbit (Nov 15, 2008)

very nice, i envy you!


----------



## GeneticMorphs (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks guys.

I want to laminate the floor in a week or 2 and also buld another 12 x 2/2 vivs. Once finished i will post some more pics.

cheers
:2thumb:


----------



## Nikos (May 7, 2009)

Awesome rept room!Great job!


----------



## GeneticMorphs (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks alot for all the nice comments.
The Shed is 20ft long, 8ft wide.
It is insulated with bubble wrap against the wood, then loft insulation over that and then plaster board over that.
The bubble wrap is only used to stop moisture from getting to the loft insulation and plaster board.

It is also carpeted and has a electric heater set on a thermostat for the winter.

It has a extractor fan connected for airflow as well as 2 airvents on the other side.

Currently i have 4 x 6/2/2ft vivs
4 x 4 18"/18" vivs
1 x 8/4/4ft viv
38 x tubs

I did a few more changes today, so might take some pics tomorrow.

thanks again for the nice comments. and feel free to drop by anytime if you are in the area.


----------



## tattoobaz (Feb 3, 2009)

Absolutely awesome i am completely jealous!!!!!!

i cannot wait to get out of my flat and into somewhere with a garden or spare room.


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

I like the rat setup, how often do you have to replace the tubs they chew?


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i rate the tubs i use them for alsorts , leos,scorps, lot of inverts ect and realy cheep too


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

very nice set up !!!!


----------



## GeneticMorphs (Mar 10, 2009)

Issa said:


> I like the rat setup, how often do you have to replace the tubs they chew?


 
Dont have to replace them. they been in there for almost a year now, and still no chewing.... 

maybe im just lucky...:whistling2:


----------



## makeitandskateit (Jun 15, 2008)

Is the gun just for escapee rats or is that for the "humane Killing" Of them :lol2:!!

Is it a brake-barrel?


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

I LOVE the big retic enclosure :notworthy: 

I bet it loves it :no1:


----------



## tattoodfreak (Sep 7, 2008)

JP mate, it looks so different to when we picked up our little lady from you. You've done a great job on the place. Looking really really good.

Speaking of the baby (we've called her Dotty due to a white dot on the back of her head), she had her first shed in our care last night, and is looking great.

So when's this bbq you mentioned? Hehe.

Hope you're well.

Andy.


----------



## GeneticMorphs (Mar 10, 2009)

makeitandskateit said:


> Is the gun just for escapee rats or is that for the "humane Killing" Of them :lol2:!!
> 
> Is it a brake-barrel?


LMAO, the gun is for foxes and rabbits , plastic bulllets for the foxes, coz they poo on my entertainment site.:whistling2:

I hunt rabbits with my ferret.:devil:

Yes it is a break barrel.: victory:


----------

